# Engagement Record: Instructions and Information for Applicants and References



## ioiooioii (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok so this one says:

" You should personally complete and sign the form, place it in the separate envelope provided by the applicant, close and seal the envelope, sign the sealed envelope across the flap, and return the sealed envelope to the applicant. "

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/gerefinst.shtml

and that is what I sent to my references, and they did that. 

Then I found this one that says:

" The signature and seal belong on the back of the envelope, over the closing flap, or the reference will not be considered."

That makes it sound like they want the PE seal and signature. The first one just says signature. The way they use the team seal for the PE Seal and sealing the envelope is confusing. 

Had anyone ever been rejected because of this? Do I have to send my evelopes back to my reference and have them put the PE seal on the "sealed" envelope flap?

Thanks for any perspective.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 11, 2016)

Wrong location so I moved it. 

I think the wording of 'seal' (stick closed the envelope flap) and 'seal' (stamp) is what is confusing.  The envelope should be sealed closed and sealed stamped.  Will the Board deny an envelope(s) that is not stamped?  I don't know.  But I would recommend having the envelopes stamped by your references.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 11, 2016)

Of my 4 references only one "sealed" the envelope with his stamp. The others signed and dated. One reference didn't even own a stamp. As long as the reference signs across the flap, I wouldn't stress too much. They just want to make sure you didn't tamper with it.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 11, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> Of my 4 references only one "sealed" the envelope with his stamp. The others signed and dated. One reference didn't even own a stamp. As long as the reference signs across the flap, I wouldn't stress too much. They just want to make sure you didn't tamper with it.


Good to know.


----------



## ioiooioii (Apr 11, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> Of my 4 references only one "sealed" the envelope with his stamp. The others signed and dated. One reference didn't even own a stamp. As long as the reference signs across the flap, I wouldn't stress too much. They just want to make sure you didn't tamper with it.


Thank you!


----------

